# Golf GT Sport 1.4 140 BHP



## Golf_GT_TSI (1 Feb 2008)

anybody bought one ??

i had a test drive in one today and though it was v quick and i put a depostit on one

3dr 1.4 GT TSI 140 BHP With sunroof , 18 " GTI alloys ( I know  )
Arm rest and in antracite blue and cant wait 

anybody got one and can fill me in on what they think of them after regular driving


----------



## mathepac (1 Feb 2008)

Golf_GT_TSI said:


> ...anybody got one and can fill me in on what they think of them after regular driving


Lend us a few quid and I'll test drive one for you, although 140 bhp doesn't sound all that exciting.


----------



## Golf_GT_TSI (1 Feb 2008)

sounds better than the 1.4 sportline at 75 bhp


----------



## mathepac (1 Feb 2008)

Golf_GT_TSI said:


> sounds better than the 1.4 sportline at 75 bhp


True, its all relative. What about the few quid?


----------



## Stephenkelly (3 Feb 2008)

Ordered one in Nov and collewcted it yesterday - I'm even happier than I thought I would be - Lovely car to drive and it's quick


----------



## RonanC (3 Feb 2008)

Jeremy Clarkson thought the 168bhp version was one of the worst cars he's ever driven!! 

Does the 140bhp model have the turbo/super chargers too??


----------



## Golf_GT_TSI (4 Feb 2008)

excuse the language guys

**** jeremy clarkson

unless it has 600 bhp he doesnt wanna know , pop belly ****

anyway what colour did you get ??/

i ordered white 3dr 140bhp with sunroof,armrest,18" gti alloys

cant wait is an understatement


----------



## Stephenkelly (4 Feb 2008)

I agree and i did a lot of research before buying mine - Think Clarksons review ths the only bad one I read!

Although I did drive both and i found the  170hp to be very jumpy where as the 140hp is very smooth


----------



## eirbus06 (22 Feb 2008)

Just ordered one in black myself 140bhp. One question,does the 140bhp have the "boost" gauge on the display?


----------



## Stephenkelly (22 Feb 2008)

I have one and i'm not sure - what did you order?


----------



## lamb (22 Feb 2008)

Did anybody go for the DSG ( direct shift gearbox) option... my buddy has it on his GTI and reckons it eats petrol ( not litterly!)


----------



## Stephenkelly (22 Feb 2008)

It's actually meant to be more economical which is a first for an automatic. My brother has a manual GTI and it is a savage on the juice! I have the 140 tsi which is much heavier on juice than I  expected.

The DSG is a lovely box - have driven several but I have the say that the 6 speed manual is second to none!


----------



## lamb (22 Feb 2008)

This poster on boards reckons the TSI could be pricer come July under the new emissions system

http://boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055233569


----------



## Stephenkelly (22 Feb 2008)

Doesn't say anything about the 140hp


----------



## ang1170 (22 Feb 2008)

RonanC said:


> Jeremy Clarkson thought the 168bhp version was one of the worst cars he's ever driven!!


 
That sounds like a "buy" recommendation to me! If Clarkson dislikes it, it's usually a pretty safe bet it's something worth having.....


----------



## Golf_GT_TSI (29 Feb 2008)

anybody have one ??????????????

not ur mate has one or brother etc , just you


----------



## RS2K (29 Feb 2008)

No.


----------



## werner (29 Feb 2008)

Golf_GT_TSI said:


> anybody bought one ??
> 
> i had a test drive in one today and though it was v quick and i put a depostit on one
> 
> ...


 
Had a look at one in Germany last week and interestingly the dealer I was talking to said it should only be run on Super Unleaded (the dearest petrol per Litre)

I found the 1.4 not to have the linear power power performance of the 2.0L GTI but otherwise it is good to see VW  catching up with the Japanese in turbo charging small capacity engines

Do VAG (VW) advise of that here about the petrol?


----------



## John Rambo (29 Feb 2008)

Stephenkelly said:


> My brother has a manual GTI and it is a savage on the juice! I have the 140 tsi which is much heavier on juice than I  expected.
> 
> The DSG is a lovely box - have driven several but I have the say that the 6 speed manual is second to none!


 
Try driving an R32...it's like having another mortgage.


----------



## Golf_GT_TSI (29 Feb 2008)

but thats why ur john rambo


----------



## sleep (1 Mar 2008)

never had a golf but had a 130 bora lovely car one of the best driving cars about is vw. any one who knows anything about cars could tell you the same


----------



## pablohoney (3 Apr 2008)

I've ordered one of these - just wondering is it only the 170BHP model which has the "boost dial" in the display?


----------



## RS2K (3 Apr 2008)

pablohoney said:


> I've ordered one of these - just wondering is it only the 170BHP model which has the "boost dial" in the display?



Ask the dealer


----------



## mathepac (3 Apr 2008)

Is it my imagination or is this turning into a tonsorial technicians' thread?


----------



## mark_eire (13 Apr 2008)

pablohoney said:


> I've ordered one of these - just wondering is it only the 170BHP model which has the "boost dial" in the display?


 
My fiancee has one of these which I also drive almost every day....
Only the 170bhp model has the boost gauge in the dash.
Still, a lovely little powerful car, I have a 250bhp Audi s3 (for sale) and a bmw m3 and I still enjoy driving the Tsi Golf, The power delivery can be sometimes jerky as the turbo/supercharger kicks in.


----------



## bobby04 (14 Apr 2008)

I test drove the 170 last year, with a view to possibly buying one. And much as I hate to agree with Clarkson on anything, I too found it quite jerky. However, I've since driven one with about 10K km on it, and found it much much smoother. A GTi has less lag, and generally pulls better from lowish revs, but once you get the GT reving a bit, it pulls very well, and not far off the GTi's performance. So my conclusion is that the GT is a good car, once it's done a few thousand km. But also, the GTi is worth the extra few quid


----------



## werner (14 Apr 2008)

bobby04 said:


> I test drove the 170 last year, with a view to possibly buying one. And much as I hate to agree with Clarkson on anything, I too found it quite jerky. However, I've since driven one with about 10K km on it, and found it much much smoother. A GTi has less lag, and generally pulls better from lowish revs, but once you get the GT reving a bit, it pulls very well, and not far off the GTi's performance. So my conclusion is that the GT is a good car, once it's done a few thousand km. But also, the GTi is worth the extra few quid


 
In Germany I drove the 170bhp version and interestingly the sales guy advised it should be only run on super uleaded petrol.

I found if you drive it like a diesel at low revs (go easy on the accelerator and use the torque thru the gears to get it up n running) you won't have a problem with jerkiness, though that may also be an unleaded fuel issue.

It does not have the linear power delivery of the real Golf 2l GTI but it is a good car with an interesting engine.

The japanese have been doing similar things for years with small capacity engines, perhaps VAG may learn something from their engineers?


----------



## Stephenkelly (14 Apr 2008)

I think they have squeezed too much power out of a 1.4l - I was going to buy one but ended up buying the 140hp because it was a much smoother drive and it's much better value!


----------



## marty004 (6 Aug 2008)

Hi, I have the 170bhp version and it's a terrific car. Handling is superb and the lift is incredible. Feels like you're driving a 2l turbo. 0-100km in around 7.8secs. I find it a very smooth ride and engine is very quiet when needs be!!  Even being in 6th gear there is a great lift when wanting to overtake, etc. I get around 45mpg when driving from Cork to Dublin. Not bad for a 170bhp car!!  Highly recommend it although I'm sure the 140bhp is just as good without the extra kick. Booster gauge is only in the 170bhp model but does nothing special and only a gimmic dial. Enjoy your new motor.


----------



## RS2K (6 Aug 2008)

bobby04 said:


> I test drove the 170 last year, with a view to possibly buying one. And much as I hate to agree with Clarkson on anything, I too found it quite jerky. However, I've since driven one with about 10K km on it, and found it much much smoother. *A GTi has less lag, and generally pulls better from lowish revs, but once you get the GT reving a bit, it pulls very well, and not far off the GTi's performance*. So my conclusion is that the GT is a good car, once it's done a few thousand km. But also, the GTi is worth the extra few quid



That really makes no sense.

The whole idea of the twincharging sysytem (supercharger at low revs and turbo charger at higher revs) in the GT is to provide boost from any engine speed, i.e. no lag.

A GTI at low revs and off boost (turbo only) will have a degree of lag.


----------



## bobby04 (11 Aug 2008)

RS2k, what I was trying to convey (badly obviously) is that the supercharger in the GT doesn't seem to help alot, and certainly gives no where near the kind of power boost the turbo gives. You really need to keep the revs high enough to have the turbo working or else the car feels rather dead ie. like a 1.4L car! The VW sales pitch obviously suggests that the twin charger combination delivers linear power etc. but if you drove both cars I think you'd also find otherwise (have you driven both to give an informed opinion?). The GTi, having a 2.0L engine, feels much more responsive at low revs, compared to the 1.4L+supercharger combination of the GT. That, combined with better lift when the turbo does kick in on the GTi, just makes it feel faster compared to the GT, more so than the 0-60 figures etc. for both cars would suggest.
Just my tuppenceworth, and I'm not saying the GT is a bad car by any means.


----------

